# SQL Server 2005 SP2 in Windows Server 2003 installieren



## hadda (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine SQL  SQL Server 2005 SP2 auf Windows Server 2003  installiern aber kommt am  Fehlermeldung angezeigt:
the ordinal 244 could not be loacated in the dynamic link libarary msi.dll ich weiss nicht was soll ich machen ? 

Danke voraus für Ihre Hilfe
LG


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2008)

Hm wuerde vielleicht mal den Windows Installer updaten oder neu installieren und nochmal probieren!


----------

